# Hario Mini



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Any suggestion on where I can buy a Hario Mini hand-Grinder in the UK?

CoffeeHit and Espresso-Products are both out-of-stock with no information on when it might become available again.

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I want to get one of these for my father for his birthday but like you I've not found anywhere. I'm probably going to go for the Porlex Ceramic instead.

Edit: Found the skerton here

they also have the slim version

.....but if you read this review you might change your mind and go for the Porlex anyway


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you're in London you could try Notes Music & Coffee, Prufrock Leather Lane, Dose Espresso or Tapped & Packed as they all retail grinders


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Coffeehit have the Porlex in stock, at a reduced price of £30. I like it, except for the handle flying off the top whenever I grind too vigorously....


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Worth noting that Kaffeine stock the Hario as well now just off Oxford Circus.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

MonkeyHarris said:


> .....but if you read this review you might change your mind and go for the Porlex anyway


Just as you find me a place to buy the Hario in the UK you are now giving me doubts...


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have gone for the Porlex from Coffeehit. Thanks all for your help.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry about that. Looks like a good choice though.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

After reading that I'm tempted to get the Porlex too. I have a Hario Mini but the bottom burr does move a lot, and I've also slightly rounded the top nut by attaching my Bosch drill to it (too lazy to wind by hand!) so the crank tends to slip a bit :-(

Hmm, I should probably wait a bit, considering I've just splurged £60 or so on two Motta jugs (500ml and 750ml) and two acf espresso cups!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

lookseehear said:


> Hmm, I should probably wait a bit, considering I've just splurged £60 or so on two Motta jugs (500ml and 750ml) and two acf espresso cups!


It's inevitable you're going to buy one so you may as well just get it now


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Kinda what I was thinking. I might wait until my credit card statement comes through first though!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Well I caved already! I was going via coffee hit this morning before work to pick up my Coava disk and decided to get the Porlex while I was there.

Initially it seems to just feel a bit nicer than the Hario Mini, and perhaps a bit quieter while grinding which is really good when I'm using it at work as our office is completely open plan. It makes a difference that it's made of metal, but it was nice I guess to be able to see the grinds come through on the Hario. Can't comment on grind consistency yet as I've only made one v60 with it, but it was lovely


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll be ordering one next week but I'd be very interested in other thoughts you have on it.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've used it a couple of times this weekend and been really impressed. The 'floating' burr in the middle seems to be held in more firmly resulting in a more even grind I think than the Hario.

I made espresso with it today and all three shots on my bottomless pf were beautiful! Pouring from the centre, great crema and a thick buttery mouthfeel, and that was with minimal distribution. I'm going to try a chemex with it shortly, I'll report back!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds like a bargain. Cheers!


----------



## universal (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi,

Espresso Products do have a limited stock of both HARIO mini mills, and HARIO kettles etc. They don't have the HARIO Skerton grinder though!

Once these are gone, the next delivery will be early April.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just reporting back after a week of use of the Porlex; it does the job great for me although I have nothing to compare it with (it is my first home grinder). It took me no time to dial the correct grind.

I drink mainly espresso made with a Gaggia Baby. The use of the Porlex and HasBean coffee has considerably improved the result.

Edit: I should add that the time needed to grind the dose for either a single or a double is much less than I feared. No time at all.


----------

